# Boot Manager



## nyfg56 (Aug 25, 2011)

If I am on one of my rom slots from the sd card can i still install a .zip through clockwork recovery to do something like change the battery image for example


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 8, 2011)

No, to install something like that to a rom slot you have to go to Install Zips in Bootmanager, choose the , then choose the slot. When you're installing an update you don't wipe anything unless it tells you to.


----------



## nyfg56 (Aug 25, 2011)

great thank you


----------



## nyfg56 (Aug 25, 2011)

I tried booting the rom i had in slot 1 first and it wont boot. I have tried it numerous times. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

nyfg56 said:


> I tried booting the rom i had in slot 1 first and it wont boot. I have tried it numerous times. Any thoughts?


What ROM? Not all are compatible.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## nyfg56 (Aug 25, 2011)

uber bamf 4.9


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

nyfg56 said:


> uber bamf 4.9


It doesn't work with ROM Manager, neither does Gingeritis.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> It doesn't work with ROM Manager, neither does Gingeritis.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Those and the new leaks. Is there something in the code that's screwing everything up?


----------



## nyfg56 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm talking about boot manager not ROM manager

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 8, 2011)

nyfg56 said:


> I'm talking about boot manager not ROM manager
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I'm sure that's what he meant. He's correct in that there are some roms that don't wok with Bootmanager. I don't know the exact technical reason but it has something to do with newer scripts that don't play well with Bootmanager.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, I meant Boot Manager. It has something to do with scripts. If you go read the Boot Manager documentation, it specifically says it isn't compatible with some advanced install scripts.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## nyfg56 (Aug 25, 2011)

ok thanks. guess it was a waste of 3 bucks


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 8, 2011)

Well if that's all you wanted it for, maybe. The developer has been really good about answering questions in the past. You could email them and ask if there are plans to add compatibility for the new scripts in the future. He also may give a refund if your aren't satisfied.


----------



## DeTard (Jul 21, 2011)

I wouldn't consider it a waste. For one, the app does work with most ROMs I've tried. There are exceptions though. Some scripts simply just do not work with the app currently. Also, the devs are very fast at responding to support emails. I've bugged the hell out of them for a while now about various bugs I've ran into and they've always had a solution for me. Lastly, there is a new update coming out which I've been given that will allow you to install a Nandroid backup to a ROM slot. Yes, it will take a long time to do it this way, but it will temporarily fix all these ROM install script problems. You'll have to request this from the devs to get it if you want to try it out as it's not released yet.


----------



## strongergravity (Jul 22, 2011)

nyfg56 said:


> ok thanks. guess it was a waste of 3 bucks


It is only Sense Roms that have problems. I have never encountered a AOSP rom that wouldn't work. And, as mentioned, there are some Sense one's that do work, such as Th3ory's Monolith.


----------



## DeTard (Jul 21, 2011)

Another update: I've been emailing the support mentioning the problems with installing the Sense ROMs and a dev got back to me saying this:

[...]
Now to the important part when we started incorporating some newer
devices such as the evo3d and the sensation, inc2...etc...we were having
an issue where sense rom's would not boot similar to your problem. We
found the issue was something to do with the 4g stuff that's in the
init.rc's in the boot.img. We were able to fix the issue and those
phones use some different scripts when editing the boot.img. Not sure
why I hadn't thought of this before but either way I went ahead and
switched the TB to the other scripts as I think this will help you with
this issue. So if you can download from here
and install the leaked
rom again I think it might work now.
[...]

A HUGE change that many of you are going to like is that during installs it'll add a notification icon and show status there instead now. No more canceled installations when you switch apps or get a phone call! 

I also want to say that I have tested this fixed version and YES, it WORKS! I used JDK's debloated 2.10.605.1 ROM and I'm currently looking at a lockscreen! The dev has also said that if you are interested in this version, just email them.


----------



## nyfg56 (Aug 25, 2011)

Awesome news! I really want this to work to be able to switch between uber bamf and cm7. Now im on uber bamf becasue it is more stable than cm7 for now. Any intented release on this update?


----------



## DeTard (Jul 21, 2011)

nyfg56 said:


> Awesome news! I really want this to work to be able to switch between uber bamf and cm7. Now im on uber bamf becasue it is more stable than cm7 for now. Any intented release on this update?


Just simply email the support explaining what you are wanting and they'll happily give you the update. Please do not re-link the file though here as this is a pre-release version that isn't intended for the general public.


----------



## DeTard (Jul 21, 2011)

Going to try to install uber bamf and see what happens. Most likely it'll be just fine now.


----------



## nyfg56 (Aug 25, 2011)

report back


----------



## DeTard (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry about that, got busier later in the day. Unfortunately it looks like it's not working properly with Uber BAMF PR3. I'm getting a freeze at the HTC splash screen. Going to logcat if possible and see if I can figure out what is wrong and give that to the devs.


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

DeTard said:


> Sorry about that, got busier later in the day. Unfortunately it looks like it's not working properly with Uber BAMF PR3. I'm getting a freeze at the HTC splash screen. Going to logcat if possible and see if I can figure out what is wrong and give that to the devs.


How long were you waiting at the freeze? Sometimes Sense ROMs take 5+ minutes.


----------



## DeTard (Jul 21, 2011)

They don't freeze at the splash screen for 5 min, they "freeze" at the boot animation so they can build dalvik cache. I did wait probably about 5 min in hopes it would get past it on the first try, but after that not more than a couple minutes.

Edit: That was rather ambiguous I guess. What I mean is that some Sense ROMs appear to be non-responsive at the boot animation, and that it's not the splash screen they are getting stuck at. Where I'm getting stuck at is the splash screen (the first white screen with HTC logo) and this is not normal regardless of the ROM you use. You're welcome for a "clear as mud" explanation.


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

DeTard said:


> They don't freeze at the splash screen for 5 min, they "freeze" at the boot animation so they can build dalvik cache. I did wait probably about 5 min in hopes it would get past it on the first try, but after that not more than a couple minutes.
> 
> Edit: That was rather ambiguous I guess. What I mean is that some Sense ROMs appear to be non-responsive at the boot animation, and that it's not the splash screen they are getting stuck at. Where I'm getting stuck at is the splash screen (the first white screen with HTC logo) and this is not normal regardless of the ROM you use. You're welcome for a "clear as mud" explanation.


Ok. Lol


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

nyfg56 said:


> Awesome news! I really want this to work to be able to switch between uber bamf and cm7. Now im on uber bamf becasue it is more stable than cm7 for now. Any intented release on this update?


If that's what you want, then install Uber Bamf normally and then install CM7 to a sd slot and you're good to go! AOSP roms work well off of sd.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## nyfg56 (Aug 25, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> If that's what you want, then install Uber Bamf normally and then install CM7 to a sd slot and you're good to go! AOSP roms work well off of sd.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


That was the plan but I like uber bamf too much to switch back LOL. I will try later and report back

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## DeTard (Jul 21, 2011)

I need to post an update because I think I made a mistake last time I tried. I believe I tried using ext4 on accident which does NOT work on uber bamf. Ext2 however is working fine. Sorry about that all. Going to report back to devs now. Also they pushed the update to market guys.


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yupp, newest update fixes this problem for me.


----------



## rommer (Jul 18, 2011)

Is there a way to take a nadroid backup and move/install/convert it to a bootmanager slot?


----------



## DeTard (Jul 21, 2011)

rommer said:


> Is there a way to take a nadroid backup and move/install/convert it to a bootmanager slot?


Supposedly yes, but the current version does not appear to support TWRP if you're on that now. I have not tried CWR but I'm about to flash to it just to give it a look-see.


----------



## rommer (Jul 18, 2011)

I use CWR. I've never used TWRP.

Without going to far off topic here, what are the advantages of using TWRP?


----------



## DeTard (Jul 21, 2011)

Personally I like it because I know right where I can go for support. Also it's much faster at Nandroids and far more customizable. Also nice to see the battery % in recovery.


----------



## DeTard (Jul 21, 2011)

Just wanted to give another update on what's going on with this for those that are hesitant to use it because of no current TWRP support. The devs are currently working in TWRP support and I've been trying to help bug test things for them as they don't actually have TWRP on any of their own devices. So far things are looking promising though not quite bug-free just yet. I would expect this will be done within the next couple days easily. The biggest hangup so far for the devs is that TWRP has so many more options for Nandroids (such as including .android_secure and recovery as well as being able to compress the nandroid) and without being able to have it hands-on and just going by what I'm reporting back with is making things go a bit slower. Will report back if everything is good to go with TWRP.


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

I stopped using boot manager because I kept having trouble with wifi. I take it most either don't have that issue or don't use wifi? Dare I hope the issue was fixed?


----------



## rommer (Jul 18, 2011)

I've never had any issues with wifi not working on ROM's booted up via bootmanager. If the ROM boots, wifi has worked for me.


----------



## DeTard (Jul 21, 2011)

Exactly. Wifi is never a problem for me unless I do something stupid. I killed off Wifi once because I was running CM7 as my Phone ROM. I ran the Setup Phone ROM process properly and things were great. Fast forward a couple weeks and I had switched to using SHIFTAO5P for a bit. I was testing out getting Uber BAMF working on a ROM slot and it failed to boot, so I rebooted into Recovery to run the update.zip file to get back into my Phone ROM. I had completely forgotten to run the Setup Phone ROM step on SHIFTAO5P so it pushed the boot.img from CM7 onto SHIFTAO5P. While it still booted, I no longer had Wifi support and upon further looking I had the wrong kernel. This wasn't BootManager's fault, but rather my fault for not following the steps of updating the Phone ROM when switching to a new one. I wouldn't be surprised if similar has happened to other people and they are assuming it's a bug in BootManager. BootManager itself cannot screw up your Wifi (or any other radio interface), it has to do with your particular ROM (including RIL), the radio you're running, and your actual Wifi router/access point. Nothing else but human error is a factor here.


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone able to install kernels on sense roms?

I already looked on their site and forum with no luck. Plus, there are no specific directions as to install a kernel.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

I got gingeritis to work from the card with the new update. It took 2 trys for it to load and I thought it hung up booting but let it sit for about 3 min and it finally booted

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## strongergravity (Jul 22, 2011)

I have UberBAMF preview 3 running from the card with the new update. Everything is fine. Some BAMF roms in the past would install but Titanium Backup, for instance, couldn't find Busybox. Life is gravy now.

Also, No WiFi problems for me on CM7 & UberBAMF, or anything I've played with in other slots for that matter...


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

"strongergravity said:


> I have UberBAMF preview 3 running from the card with the new update. Everything is fine. Some BAMF roms in the past would install but Titanium Backup, for instance, couldn't find Busybox. Life is gravy now.
> 
> Also, No WiFi problems for me on CM7 & UberBAMF, or anything I've played with in other slots for that matter...


I'm glad to see people using boot manager without wifi issues. I will try again in the future.


----------

